# Introducing...Coco the rescue



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I've been so busy the last couple of months that I have hardly been on SM at all and posting only here and there. It's a crazy time of year at work and my older son is busy with basketball. On top of everything else, we've taken in a new family member! A local police officer ended up with a Pug and her litter of puppies as a result of an arrest he was involved in. Rather than turn them over to animal control and risk them possibly be put down (they don't wait long here. Last year over 3,000 dogs were euthanized. ), he took it upon himself to try and find homes. I couldn't say no to one of these babies that was needing a home. I've had my hands full with such a little one but she is sweet and thus far, seems to be healthy. Who knows what the future will hold for her (se came from pretty bad conditions) but we are committed to giving her a good life and good care.

Without further ado, here is Coco the Pughttp://
http://


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Just look at that face. You have a big heart.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh she is so adorable!

The important thing with Pugs is to remember NEVER to use a collar on them. Harness ONLY. Or their eyes can pop out (seriously).

I hope Coco has a beautiful life with you 

What does Bella think?


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> Oh she is so adorable!
> 
> The important thing with Pugs is to remember NEVER to use a collar on them. Harness ONLY. Or their eyes can pop out (seriously).
> 
> ...


I've never been attracted to Pugs at all, but she is growing on me and her personality is very easy going. I read about their eyes - I have been taking a crash course in Pugs 101 the last couple of weeks. Luckily, Bella loves her...but then again, Bella hasn't ever met a dog she didn't like. LOL! I just have to be very watchful. She was only 1.7 pounds last week. We are guessing she is full Pug based on the fact that apparently it was Pug City at the house where she was confiscated, however, she was only 1/2 the size of the other puppies in the litter. I've been very stressed trying to make sure all her needs are met. So tiny!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh!! What a sweet face!! Bless you Hope for saving that sweetie!!!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

OMG stop it with all that cuteness! I love pugs, they are the funniest little dogs! They are pretty high maintenance but I think she'll do great with you guys. It is my most sincere hope that you will dress her up in the most ridiculous getups and take pictures for us, because that IS what pug lovers do, right? And that is what I love the most about them!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

OMG she is just adorable!!! I've never been a big Pug person but honestly Coco is TOO CUTE! Excited to watch her grow up with you.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

StevieB said:


> OMG stop it with all that cuteness! I love pugs, they are the funniest little dogs! They are pretty high maintenance but I think she'll do great with you guys. It is my most sincere hope that you will dress her up in the most ridiculous getups and take pictures for us, because that IS what pug lovers do, right? And that is what I love the most about them!!!


Don't say high maintenance, Celeta?!!! I am hoping for low maintenance other than keeping her cool and comfy in the scorching NM summers and cleaning those face folds. At least she will be "wash and wear" as Lynn pointed out to me. Lol.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations Hope! She is very sweet!

I bet she and Bella will have a great time playing together when she gets a little bigger.

Plus, now Bella has someone to share her extensive wardrobe! :aktion033:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> OMG she is just adorable!!! I've never been a big Pug person but honestly Coco is TOO CUTE! Excited to watch her grow up with you.


Nida, I've never thought Pugs were cute...Coco is just going to have to be content with mommy thinking she has "character." Lol. My younger son, however, has always loved all the "squishy" face breeds - Frenchies, Bostons, Pugs, etc. - so he thinks she is the cutest puppy ever and tells her so all day long.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> Congratulations Hope! She is very sweet!
> 
> I bet she and Bella will have a great time playing together when she gets a little bigger.
> 
> Plus, now Bella has someone to share her extensive wardrobe! :aktion033:


Thanks, Kathleen! I definitely have a greater appreciation for those people who regularly rescue and foster now. Bella's says she isn't sharing her clothes with anyone!!! She said Coco needs to develop her own signature style. Lol!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

babycake7 said:


> I've never been attracted to Pugs at all, but she is growing on me and her personality is very easy going. I read about their eyes - I have been taking a crash course in Pugs 101 the last couple of weeks. Luckily, Bella loves her...but then again, Bella hasn't ever met a dog she didn't like. LOL! I just have to be very watchful. She was only 1.7 pounds last week. We are guessing she is full Pug based on the fact that apparently it was Pug City at the house where she was confiscated, however, she was only 1/2 the size of the other puppies in the litter. I've been very stressed trying to make sure all her needs are met. So tiny!


I used to LOVE pugs and Frenchies... so know a bit.

Just like any breed - if poorly bred she could end up smaller (or larger) than breed standard.

She could be the runt, and could end up being a smaller pug. It isn't standard... and poor breeding (mills) has started something called "Pocket Pugs" (like "teacup").....

The pugs I have met (gone through training, had caring owners) were not high maintenance. They were pretty happy go lucky and goofy really 

Like any dog, they need someone to set rules or they become high maintenance.

She is a cutie... I hope she gets a bit bigger for you.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hope--What a sweet little girl. :wub: Love her name. :thumbsup: I thought about Coco & GiGi for mine but my niece named one and Penny came to me named...so...no Coco Chanel for me. My good friends family has had many pugs since 50's. They were very gentle and loving. Like to be near you. I remember they had to watch their gaining weight. I couldn't handle the snorting though :HistericalSmiley: I don't know if they all do that. Boy Coco is cute. Kudos to the cop that saved them.


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

OMG.. she is adorable.. what a face!!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

babycake7 said:


> Don't say high maintenance, Celeta?!!! I am hoping for low maintenance other than keeping her cool and comfy in the scorching NM summers and cleaning those face folds. At least she will be "wash and wear" as Lynn pointed out to me. Lol.


That's all I meant by high maintenance - don't let them get hot, don't let them get too fat, be wary of potential eye injuries, and keep the face folds clean or they get really gross. But compared to a maltese they are NOT high maintenance! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh she is adorable! I've got a friend (one of DH's co-workers) that has pugs I think. If you ever need me to put you two in touch, let me know  . Thank you (and the officer) for rescuing her!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

She's so cute, bless you for rescuing her & giving her a wonderful home.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

She is just adorable. Love the expression on her face.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

That is so awesome! Congrats!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She's totally adorable!! OMD! I'm in love! What a cutiepie!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She is a little thing! Goodness, I imagine you could step on her w/out even noticing almost. She should add some fun to your life. . . and to Hope's! Great rescue!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

OMG! Die,die, DIE, I totally LOVE pugs. Love the piggy noises they make. In my perfect world I would have a pug, a daschund, and a big dog like a Great Dane in addition to my puffs.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Hope!!! So this is what you've been up to! Congrats on your precious little pug! Coco is so incredibly lucky to have you. I hope Bella, cooper, and rocket are all doing well too with their new sis . Hugs to you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

What a darling little pup! :wub: and it's nice to have a different breed so that you'll never confuse her with Bella.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: awwww so itty bitty:wub: I'm so glad you are taking care of her, she is such a precious baby:wub: I was a grandma to a little pug Gus, he had the most precious personality, he's at the bridge now, I really miss that little man


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

OMD, she is cute! I don't think I could have resisted either! You are going to have so much fun!


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Coco is a beauty!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

So precious!! Salt and Pepper!!! LOVE!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I've heard that pugs have a lot of character! Her little face is precious-- and I can't believe how tiny she looks--wow. What a wonderful early Christmas present to everyone involved-- you're all very blessed.


----------

